# ALSA problemy......zvuka netu....

## iwankoenig

у меня серьозные проблемы со звуком. АЛСА работает как полагается. но звука всё равно нет. всё время выдаётся ошибка Error while initializing the sound driver.

device: default can't be opened for playback. (No  such device) я блин уже всё перепробывал: и алса переустанавливал заново. и всё вообще делаю как написано в инструкции по установки алсы. в конце концов он мне говорит что альса работает. я запускаю пробу звука. он мне выдаёт такую же ошибку (см.выше). два дня инсталировал gentoo linux и уже почти неделю парюсь со звуком (да и ещё пару багов есть) буду очень признателен за помощь. а может мне занаво поставить зерно? (блин не дай бог! нервы уже не выдержат  :Shocked:  )

----------

## Revik

Что говорит lsmod?

Какая звуковуха, какой модуль выбирал?

----------

## LogRus

еще вопрос

используешь ли ты devfs или udev?

если не попродуй запустить /usr/src/linux/scripts/MAKEDEV.snd

установлено ли alsa-tools?

установи

запускай при загрузке /etc/init.d/alsa

это востановит параметры миксера.

----------

## iwankoenig

а вот и не знаю я что я использую devfs или udev. а что это такое вообще и как мне это узнать? алса тулс установил. не помогло. но одно изменилось колонки зашипели. и при убавление/прибавлении звука они тоже реагируют на это. но ошибка выдаётся такая же и музыка не играится.

----------

## iwankoenig

а..и запустил этот файл /usr/src/linux/scripts/MAKEDEV.snd . круто. что-то там обновилось. но не чего не произошло. может систему перезугрузить (млин как под виндоусом)? ну вообщем колонки зашепели пока что. это уже ААфигенный прогресс!  :Smile: . а на самом деле. я только начал с линуксом возиться. прикольно. не фига не получается (это самое и прикольное так как спортивный интерес уже появляется). кстати. спасибо за помощь!

----------

## LogRus

насчет devfs и udev они пишут при загрузке всякую фигниню типа запустилась и всё такое

чем звук слушать пытаешь если xmms там можно по настраивать устройство вывода у меня это /dev/dsp микшер 1 точно не помню

и запускаешь ли alsa призагрузке 

одно разово это так

/etc/init.d/alsa start

много разово это так:

rc-update add alsa default

и ваще она(alsa) у тебя в ядро в клясина ли модулем висит

смотри на этом форуме тема подобная была

----------

## iwankoenig

у меня появился соунд. это круто. и использую я не аслу а осс. я это сделал так (если кто-нибудь такую же проблему имеет) в панели контроля через кде зашёл на sound system и выбрал там в хардварах Open Sound System. всё равно не работало. говорила такое: device: /dev/dsp can't be opened for playback (Permission denied). вообщем я поспрашивал и мне посоветовали такое: #  nano -w /etc/group в строке audio::18: я дописал юзера. получилось такое audio::18:ivan,root потом я вышел из этого   пользователя и опять зашёл. звук работает. но звук отвратительного качества(слишком много баса),поэтому сейчас ищу как этот бас убрать. кмиксом не идёт. блин.но всё-таки хочеться алсу настроить. говорят она рулит.

ну вот. кстати. это так классно..млин..меня так накатило..офигеть..я звук в линуксе настроил..колбасит вообще не по-детски. я всё-таки это сделал.неделю парился. сейчас короче другая проблема возникла. не могу примаунтовать мои двд приводы.думаю что баг в fstab..но всё-таки если кто-нубудь знает как алсу настроит,помогите.буду очень признателен.

----------

## iwankoenig

аа..блин..алса модулем весит. а надо звёздочкой выделить?

----------

## hermes_jr

Ага, или загрузить модпробой  :Smile: 

PS: и исправь наконец becOuse на becAuse  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

----------

## hermes_jr

Вобщим читай ЭТО. Знаю, что долго, нудно и противно, зато работает.

----------

## iwankoenig

спасибо вам всем огромное за помощь! всё работает даже на алсе. для того чтобы на алсе работало я сделал всё что стоит в документации по установки алсы, а потом в меню конфигурации а отметил алсу звёздочкой и мою соундкарту тоже звёздочкой пометил. потом перекомпилировал зерно....и работает всё..офигеть...ну я просто счастлив. теперь у меня другая проблема с двд приводами ну а эту тему я уже отдельно повешу. кстати нашёл тут сайт www.linuxshop.ru там тоже хороший форум есть. а есть вообще в сети такой офигенно-информационный русский сайт для линуксоидов?

----------

## Revik

Блин, запарка какая то  - ставлю rc-update add alsasound boot

ALSA не грузится, приходится запускать вручную. Даже специально ядро пересобрал с модульной поддержкой (как в инструкции), альзу переустановил.. где грабли?

----------

## iwankoenig

альсу можно установить уже прям в ядре, если у тебя ядро версии 2.5 и выше. то есть у тебя будет альса не как модуль а уже в ядре! тогда может быть поставиться в буут?

----------

## Revik

 *iwankoenig wrote:*   

> альсу можно установить уже прям в ядре, если у тебя ядро версии 2.5 и выше. то есть у тебя будет альса не как модуль а уже в ядре! тогда может быть поставиться в буут?

 

А меня ядро 2.4.20 gentoo-sources. 2.6 не хочу, мне бы поку с этим разобраться...

----------

## Swappp

 *Revik wrote:*   

> Блин, запарка какая то  - ставлю rc-update add alsasound boot
> 
> ALSA не грузится, приходится запускать вручную. Даже специально ядро пересобрал с модульной поддержкой (как в инструкции), альзу переустановил.. где грабли?

 

Зачем в boot ее загонять? попробуй в default.

и еще, что "/etc/init.d/alsasound start" пишет?

----------

## Revik

 *Swappp wrote:*   

> Зачем в boot ее загонять? попробуй в default.
> 
> и еще, что "/etc/init.d/alsasound start" пишет?

 

про boot было в мане по алзе, default тоже не катит.

/etc/init.d/alsasound start  пишет что все пучком, после чего есть звук и естественно новые модули по lsmod

----------

## Revik

Ээ.. поставил логгер что бы найти глюк (syslog-ng) - проблема исчезла сама по себе   :Shocked: 

----------

